# japanese maple fer turning................



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

has anyone tried this yet....i have a piece thats bout 2 1/2" dia x 16"....i made a knife handle with it that looked good with just BLO on it.............bob


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nope never have but if you can do that to it you can turn it! Nice knife Bob!

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Good job!

A nice way to use-up small pieces!!

Did you epoxy the blade and the metal pins into the wood?

What kind of metal for the blade & where did you get it?

COOL!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob that is a good looking knife. Like Corey said if you can do that you can turn a handle. Well done.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Good job!
> 
> A nice way to use-up small pieces!!
> 
> ...


yeah used epoxy and the blade was around since i was in my teens some 30 years ago....the blosters are knife handle bolsters ya hammer together to lock them..................bob


----------



## bugnuk (Sep 5, 2007)

good idea


----------

